# Are You Tired of Any TV Commercials?



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

I watch tv all day--I know, I've got to do some other stuff one of these days but the energy is not there yet.

Anyhow, I see commercials all day and am so tired of most of the commercials.  The ones I'm especially sick of:

Roundup and all the Law firms Who Want to Sue

Colonial Penn

All the Progressive Insurance commercials

And all of the Medicare Supplement Insurance commercials!

Over and over again drives me crazy! 

How about you?


----------



## bingo (Nov 4, 2019)

so many...the round up one just played again for the umpteenth time....wish I had a buzzer to push for bad ads!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 4, 2019)

Had to take a trip to NM with my sister recently. Stayed overnight in a motel in TX. First time in years I've watched any TV. Discovered that I'm not missing anything.  Can not figure how anyone could stand such drivel. Think I'll stick to my old black and white movies from the 30's-40's.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

bingo said:


> so many...the round up one just played again for the umpteenth time....wish I had a buzzer to push for bad ads!


Yeah, I wish I had that buzzer too and they would disappear!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Had to take a trip to NM with my sister recently. Stayed overnight in a motel in TX. First time in years I've watched any TV. Discovered that I'm not missing anything.  Can not figure how anyone could stand such drivel. Think I'll stick to my old black and white movies from the 30's-40's.


Good idea.  I am trying to watch more movies.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 4, 2019)

The hubby and I are sick of them also. That's why everything we watch gets recorded first so at least we can zip through them and we get to binge watch a few shows as well.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 4, 2019)

I especially hate all the ones that last 5+ minutes; all the Medicare supplement insurance ads; the ones that repeat their phone numbers a zillion times at the end, and the ones who yak the disclaimer at the end at 200 MPH. We have a local car dealer whose girlfriend does it (radio ad) and I just get the impression that she thinks she's cute because of it.

There is no way I would ever patronize ANY of these businesses. Don't they even know that?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 4, 2019)

The money wasted on the political and Medicare supplement commercials annoys me.

I have to confess that I always look forward to seeing Mrs. Limu Emu and the Chantix cold turkey!


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 4, 2019)

I particularly dislike drug ads that show how life can be wonderful if you take their pills, and car ads that show reckless driving.  I've noticed that the commercials on the free Roku channels I watch seem to be drug free for some reason, and it seems like they're shorter.

Don


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 4, 2019)

Do you ever just mute the volume @Ruthanne?...thats what I do and go do a small chore in or outside the house or I pause the show, viewing it again shortly...I've timed those suckers at between 3-6 minutes each, geez...
Now the Xmas ads are all on...and when I dont mute, the Progressive, Allstate, Geico, Charmin bears, Medicare and Burger King  (with the new veggie burger) ones are nerve racking, ugh....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 4, 2019)

I agree with Pops, it's amazing how much cleaning you can do during those long commercial breaks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> The hubby and I are sick of them also. That's why everything we watch gets recorded first so at least we can zip through them and we get to binge watch a few shows as well.


Wish I could record them but don't have the dvr option.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Do you ever just mute the volume @Ruthanne?...thats what I do and go do a small chore in or outside the house or I pause the show, viewing it again shortly...I've timed those suckers at between 3-6 minutes each, geez...
> Now the Xmas ads are all on...and when I dont mute, the Progressive, Allstate, Geico, Charmin bears, Medicare and Burger King  (with the new veggie burger) ones are nerve racking, ugh....


Yes, muting is a good idea and sometimes I get up to use the potty!  They are long, yes, and I could get a chore done, too.  Good idea!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2019)

*I hate the drug commercials and all the side effects of the medicine they are pushing. We also have a lot of commercials for a Plumber in our area. It comes on and then another commercial comes on and then the Plumber commercial comes on again. I can't believe we pay for Cable and then they even make a ton of money on commercials !*


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 4, 2019)

I dislike ALL TV commercials. That is why I subscribe to HULU. Commercial free viewing of TV shows. Great!


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2019)

All those you mentioned, plus the car warranty & home warranty ones.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 4, 2019)

How about the volume going up 10x louder to really get your attention


----------



## Repondering (Nov 4, 2019)

Actually, the Liberty Mutual Limu Emu ads irritate me a lot.  
Also the part of the medication ads that list the dreadful side effects.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 4, 2019)

I dislike all commercials as well so fast forward them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

Repondering said:


> Actually, the Liberty Mutual Limu Emu ads irritate me a lot.
> Also the part of the medication ads that list the dreadful side effects.


Yes the side effects are so scary, makes you think about ever taking any of those drugs they push!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> How about the volume going up 10x louder to really get your attention


Oh yeah, I have to turn the volume up and down because of them!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I dislike all commercials as well so fast forward them.


Wish I could!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 4, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> How about the volume going up 10x louder to really get your attention



And I have to agree that this might even be more annoying than the actually commercials. Commercial volume. It’s late and your husbands gone to bed so you turn the tv down only to discover the commercials are 5 times as loud as the program so you literally have to dial the volume up & down all the way through it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> And I have to agree that this might even be more annoying than the actually commercials. Commercial volume. It’s late and your husbands gone to bed so you turn the tv down only to discover the commercials are 5 times as loud as the program so you literally have to dial the volume up & down all the way through it.


I have a neighbor whose wall connects to mine and I get scared of waking her when the volume increases like that.  They are going to give me a heart attack one of these days!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 4, 2019)

TV is becoming a wasteland with many shows/channels having almost as much commercial "time" as the actual show.  I take note of these companies that advertise so heavily....knowing that the money they are paying for these commercials is added to the cost of their products.  

The prescription drug commercials are the worst....if our government ever gets serious about lowering the cost of drugs, stopping these stupid commercials would save billions for the people that have to use drugs.  The ONLY two nations that allow this propaganda to be broadcasted are the U.S. and New Zealand....virtually all other nations have banned these ads.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

Don M. said:


> TV is becoming a wasteland with many shows/channels having almost as much commercial "time" as the actual show.  I take note of these companies that advertise so heavily....knowing that the money they are paying for these commercials is added to the cost of their products.  The prescription drug commercials are the worst....if our government ever gets serious about lowering the cost of drugs, stopping these stupid commercials would save billions for the people that have to use drugs.  The ONLY two nations that allow this propaganda to broadcasted are the U.S. and New Zealand....virtually all other nations have banned these ads.


I certainly wouldn't mind if they banned all the drug commercials!  Those are some more I am thoroughly tired of.  O-o-o-ozempic-you know!  Geez!


----------



## toffee (Nov 4, 2019)

yes I do hate them especially when watching a film -some times they are on so long I forgot what iam watching lol Grrrrrrrr


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I certainly wouldn't mind if they banned all the drug commercials!  Those are some more I am thoroughly tired of.  O-o-o-ozempic-you know!  Geez!


But people are excited about Ozempic!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hate those creepy Progressive ones along with the Medicare ones!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Limu Emu and Doug. I would never buy that insurance.  All the Colonial Penn and similar ads. And any ad that ends with "Ask your doctor if this drug is right for you".  
The class action lawsuit ones bug me as well.

On the flip side, I oddly enjoy the Haribo Gold Bears with the executives talking in kid voices.  LOL.  Thing is, I do NOT like the candy. Just the commercial.*


----------



## Tommy (Nov 5, 2019)

Commercials are the broadcasters' way of reminding you that you should get out of your chair, stretch, and move around periodically.


----------



## DGM (Nov 5, 2019)

When I discovered the wonders of DVR I encouraged my brother to get it.  Finally after two years of badgering him he got it.  He called me a few days later wanting to know why I had not put a gun to his head and forced him to listen to me.  "Do you know how much time I've wasted these last two years"?  he asked.  
HOW can you people live without DVR?  We DVR EVERYTHING we watch!  I hate to go on vacation or watch shows "on demand" because we must watch the mind numbing advertisements.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2019)

It’s like 6 minutes of program and 10 minutes of commercials. I hate them and hit the mute button when they come on. Liberty ones are the worst.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2019)

The Amazon Prime Christmas commercial with  'Ava Maria'  always stops me in my tracks.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

I hit the mute button the minute a commercial begins. I don't care what commercial it is; I hate all of them.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 5, 2019)

I agree, they're mostly a pain in the a$$ but they're also low on my list of annoyances. We do as some of you mention, record shows and sports, and avoid the news regarding sports until I get to watch them the next day - - without the endless commercials.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 5, 2019)

In the 70's I studied advertising and propaganda especially television ads. I was fascinated at what their goals are and their methods to get you to be aware product XYZ is available. The fact that contributors here can name ads by the product name is proof they are effective. You may not rush out and but something today but it is stuck in you conscious mind and that is what they want. We remember commercials 60+ years ago but we can't remember our license plate number. Wait until the presidential election next year for a good dose of hammering ideas in to the brains of the viewers.


----------



## rgp (Nov 5, 2019)

Just about all of them...........between that & the poor program selection......I wonder why I bought my new TV !


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 5, 2019)

My favorite button on the remote is the mute button oh also the fast-forward button LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2019)

DGM said:


> When I discovered the wonders of DVR I encouraged my brother to get it.  Finally after two years of badgering him he got it.  He called me a few days later wanting to know why I had not put a gun to his head and forced him to listen to me.  "Do you know how much time I've wasted these last two years"?  he asked.
> HOW can you people live without DVR?  We DVR EVERYTHING we watch!  I hate to go on vacation or watch shows "on demand" because we must watch the mind numbing advertisements.


I cannot afford expensive cable tv and that's the only way for me to get a dvr.  So that's why I can and have to live without a dvr.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't see any. I only watch tv streamed from the Internet.

YouTube give you a few minutes of ad before a show starts, but you can click out of it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

> between that & the poor program selection......I wonder why I bought my new TV !



Rgp, get a Roku stick, and start streaming the good (commercial-free) channels to your new TV.  Easily worth the few bucks a month it costs to get Netflix or Prime. Their movies and series are excellent, and they are always adding new ones.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Rgp, get a Roku stick, and start streaming the good (commercial-free) channels to your new TV.  Easily worth the few bucks a month it costs to get Netflix or Prime. Their movies and series are excellent, and they are always adding new ones.


What new ones has Netflix added?  Can't find anything good on there.


----------



## gennie (Nov 5, 2019)

Don M. said:


> TV is becoming a wasteland with many shows/channels having almost as much commercial "time" as the actual show.  I take note of these companies that advertise so heavily....knowing that the money they are paying for these commercials is added to the cost of their products.
> 
> The prescription drug commercials are the worst....if our government ever gets serious about lowering the cost of drugs, stopping these stupid commercials would save billions for the people that have to use drugs.  The ONLY two nations that allow this propaganda to be broadcasted are the U.S. and New Zealand....virtually all other nations have banned these ads.



I thought New Zealanders were smarter than that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2019)

win231 said:


> But people are excited about Ozempic!


Not me-e-e-e!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2019)

I hardly watch TV
I do watch Jeopardy and Chopped pretty regular
and during commercials I'm on a site or two

But this one got me tickled


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> What new ones has Netflix added?  Can't find anything good on there.



Ruthanne, I agree about Netflix.  I've decided to dump it.  Their program selection contains mostly junk -- there is some older stuff that is good, but I've already seen it all.  The new stuff they keep adding is crap.

Have you tried Acorn TV or Britbox?  They are about half the cost of Netflix and have a lot better stuff.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 5, 2019)

I made it a point when I retired, never to turn tv on till 5 pm. I watch the local news then I usually watch Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Ruthanne, I agree about Netflix.  I've decided to dump it.  Their program selection contains mostly junk -- there is some older stuff that is good, but I've already seen it all.  The new stuff they keep adding is crap.
> 
> Have you tried Acorn TV or Britbox?  They are about half the cost of Netflix and have a lot better stuff.


Haven't tried either of them.  I should download Acorn tv, is it free?


----------



## win231 (Nov 5, 2019)

TV stations need to be more careful about their timing of commercials.
I saw a commercial for that "Male Booster" - some type of testosterone supplement that makes men lose weight, have more energy & make their wives & girlfriends "happier."
Right after that, "If you were diagnosed with cancer after taking a testosterone supplement, call this attorney."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2019)

I stream commercial free HuLu for $11.95 a Month..I have used gift cards from my children for the past 6 months..


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 6, 2019)

I have always hated commercials so 16 years ago I "cut the cable" & have never looked back.  Now we buy good shows like Gunsmoke, Streets of San Francisco & Rifleman that do not have any commercials.  We also watch ROKU TV where we subscribe to "BritBox" which is British, has no commercials but has subtitles.  It only costs $60 US/year.  I hate commerical TV.  Sometimes, I put a TV on in a motel & can't believe the garbage that people actually pay money to watch.  My goodness!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't like the Liberty Insurance ads with 'Doug and Emu',truly stupid
Another one is for Applebees restaurant chain using songs from the 70's-80's,.It doesn't make want to go there any time soon


----------



## kburra (Nov 6, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I watch tv all day--I know, I've got to do some other stuff one of these days but the energy is not there yet.
> 
> Anyhow, I see commercials all day and am so tired of most of the commercials.  The ones I'm especially sick of:
> 
> ...




*ALL OF THEM!!*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks for reminding me about Acorn. I did subscribe to them for a while and let it go because I was caught up in several Netflix and Prime series. But Acorn does have some very good shows, especially for those who, like me, enjoy British programming.  One series I loved on Acorn was a charming series called The Detectorists.  It's about the quirky types who are fanatic about walking about the local countryside with metal detectors, looking for ancient Roman coins. It's very funny, and absolutely delightful. Is that one still on Acorn?

On Netflix, I am currently enjoying Better Call Saul for the second time around. Just finished The Crown. I don't mind rewatching a series if I previously enjoyed it. They also have some great classic movies, such as Raiders of the Lost Ark, and Shindler's List. 

On Prime, I love The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel, also Victoria.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 6, 2019)

We are both "flippers".  Love to watch a couple different movies or programs at a time and when a commercial comes on, flip to see if they have them "sinc'd" or not...lol.

Its just become a fun game to us to "game the commercial system" if we can. With hub its usually professional poker and ball games.  Funny what you learn doing that.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 6, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Haven't tried either of them.  I should download Acorn tv, is it free?



Acorn TV isn't free, but it is quite a bit cheaper than Netflix.  I have both Acorn and Netflix, and the two of them together cost less than Netflix.  AND I think both Acorn and Britbox have a free trial period so you could try them out.

If you have a Roku you can also watch free Youtube movies and programs by casting them to your TV.  You just have to link them up.   I couldn't make this work through Firefox, but it works  just dandy through Chrome.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 6, 2019)

Cannot stand the longgggg drug commercials, showing people loving life while in the background they are telling you it may cause cancer, blindness, etc, I hate fast food commercials and Dr. Ho commercials. I never did understand it when it is said that millions tune into the Superbowl just to see the new commercials!


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 6, 2019)

Getyoung said:


> Cannot stand the longgggg drug commercials, showing people loving life while in the background they are telling you it may cause cancer, blindness, etc, I hate fast food commercials and Dr. Ho commercials. I never did understand it when it is said that millions tune into the Superbowl just to see the new commercials!



Same here! It's never made any sense to me either. And people talk about them the next day, lol. They ask me about this or that commercial and they get a blank stare.

Also the half-time "show": I never EVER watch it; for me it's a time to do something else til the game comes back on. It's all kid-stuff anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have to confess that I always look forward to seeing Mrs. Limu Emu and the Chantix cold turkey!


I like the Mrs. Emu one too!  I really enjoy the Chantix turkey commercials, they come out with new ones all the time, just saw a new one today.  I like the coloring of the turkey and they way he's dressed and the outdoorsey things he does.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2019)

I hate all of the prescription drug commercials.  I also am sick and tired of seeing this ad.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 6, 2019)

I mostly get tired of the local car dealers, law firms, and furniture stores. Car dealer commercials are LOUD , and one of the furniture stores here SHOUTS about a sale that apparently never ends.

I long ago got tired of the prescription drug commercials...they go on and on and on ...zzz


----------



## Catlady (Nov 6, 2019)

They don't bother me, during commercials I usually get up to use the bathroom or get coffee or do something else.  The only one I CANNOT stand is the one of the guy sitting in a recliner and this black oozy liquid starts coming up and engulfs him.  I look away or leave, it's so creepy.  I still don't know what the commercial is about.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 6, 2019)

PVC said:


> They don't bother me, during commercials I usually get up to use the bathroom or get coffee or do something else.  The only one I CANNOT stand is the one of the guy sitting in a recliner and this black oozy liquid starts coming up and engulfs him.  I look away or leave, it's so creepy.  I still don't know what the commercial is about.



That reminds me: How many of you see commercials, and when they're over with you have no idea what they were advertising? This happens to me, and to my old buddies also.

I have to assume it's some kinda generational thing.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Thanks for reminding me about Acorn. I did subscribe to them for a while and let it go because I was caught up in several Netflix and Prime series. But Acorn does have some very good shows, especially for those who, like me, enjoy British programming.  One series I loved on Acorn was a charming series called The Detectorists.  It's about the quirky types who are fanatic about walking about the local countryside with metal detectors, looking for ancient Roman coins. It's very funny, and absolutely delightful. Is that one still on Acorn?
> 
> On Netflix, I am currently enjoying Better Call Saul for the second time around. Just finished The Crown. I don't mind rewatching a series if I previously enjoyed it. They also have some great classic movies, such as Raiders of the Lost Ark, and Shindler's List.
> 
> On Prime, I love The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel, also Victoria.


Yes, I believe that the Detectorists is still on.  We have stopped Acorn & now are enjoying "BritBox" for the same price.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

Those drug commercials are so ridiculous that it's hard to believe anybody takes them seriously. But I guess it must pay off, or they wouldn't keep broadcasting them.

One thing that always cracks me up is the (mandatory) recital of the long list of possible side effects, sometimes including death.

The second thing is that they always squeeze "Call your doctor" in there somewhere. If everybody called their doctor every time this is suggested, the poor doctors would have zero time left to actually see patients!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 7, 2019)

There is one that I just couldn't stomach. It was for a clothes detergent. It was about a 'stay-at-home' father, who had trouble getting his little girl to have her princess dress washed. She just about lived in it. The ad closes with pics of the dad wearing a pot tied to his head. I can't tell you how many times my dad wore a pot tied to his head, when he played games with me. GAG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manatee (Nov 7, 2019)

They annoy me so much that I installed a MUTE button on our B&W TV back in 1961.  It was many years later that remotes appeared with them.
The button was on the table next to my chair and the wires were strung under the floor.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm OK with commercials. They remind me of the old days when all TV channels had commercials. Time to grab a drink, go to the bathroom, etc. The only ones I HATE are the John Cena Skyy commercials (loud whispering) or the Luke Wilson Colgate commercials (loud ice-crunching). I do not have misophonia; they are simply obnoxious commercials.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 15, 2019)

What a lot of people don't realize is that advertising is a strong form of brain washing.  You keep watching those stupid commercials but they do become imprinted on your brain.  If you don't believe me, then tell me how come I can remember advertise the following after 1/2 century:
1. "Double Your Pleasure, double your fun, with Double Mint, Double Mint, Double Mint gum."
2. Smoke DuMaurier, a real smoking pleasure. Smoke DuMaurier a cigarette of good taste.  A real smoking pleasure with the best filter yet."
3. Players & pleasure, go together.  Have a Players & you'll have your pleasure.
If the truth be know, I cut cable TV 16 years ago & I have never looked back.  I don't need to be brain-washed.


----------



## win231 (Nov 15, 2019)

If I was a doctor, I'd be really angry at those drug ads that say "Talk to your doctor about adding _______to the drugs you're already taking."
Why would you have to tell your doctor what drugs to give you?  Wouldn't he already know if you need more drugs?


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 15, 2019)

Doomp said:


> I'm OK with commercials. They remind me of the old days when all TV channels had commercials. Time to grab a drink, go to the bathroom, etc. The only ones I HATE are the John Cena Skyy commercials (loud whispering) or the Luke Wilson Colgate commercials (loud ice-crunching). I do not have misophonia; they are simply obnoxious commercials.



It seems that years ago, commercials were a wash. To me some were bland, some were clever, and some were cute -- but none were offensive.

Today, at least half of them are offensive. Repeating the phone number a zillion times at the end, speeding up the disclaimer to ridiculous levels, etc. NOT TO MENTION that the stupid (especially radio) stations only play like four different commercials and they play them AT EVERY BREAK.

I can't tell you how many times I flip the channel on the radio every day because of the commercials (I have it on all day while I'm working).

There are still some neat ones though. Most recently there is a local car dealer ad and the jingle they have is really pleasant and nice. I love hearing it every time it comes on.

Too bad so many companies are too stupid to figure all this out. Apparently the people responsible for putting commercials on do not see it from OUR perspective.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> It seems that years ago, commercials were a wash. To me some were bland, some were clever, and some were cute -- but none were offensive.
> 
> Today, at least half of them are offensive. Repeating the phone number a zillion times at the end, speeding up the disclaimer to ridiculous levels, etc. NOT TO MENTION that the stupid (especially radio) stations only play like four different commercials and they play them AT EVERY BREAK.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%!!


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 15, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Agreed 100%!!



Ha, while looking at your post, one of my fav TV commercials came on -- the one for Disarono Italian liqueur. The visuals and the music are first class.

They usually only play them during the holiday season, and unfortunately for them, last year they played it ALL THE TIME, several times per hour. It was too much, and soured me on something that I originally liked.

They've just started them again in the past week or so; we'll see if they end up cutting their own throats like they did last year.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 16, 2019)

I  don’t usually pay attention to commercials but, the Medicare commercials are driving me crazy, the lies these insurance companies tell trying to get seniors to change their plans is disgusting!


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 16, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Do you ever just mute the volume @Ruthanne?...thats what I do and go do a small chore in or outside the house or I pause the show, viewing it again shortly...I've timed those suckers at between 3-6 minutes each, geez...
> Now the Xmas ads are all on...and when I dont mute, the Progressive, Allstate, Geico, Charmin bears, Medicare and Burger King  (with the new veggie burger) ones are nerve racking, ugh....


I mute them except for the very very few that are cute !


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 16, 2019)

Netflix was the first one we had after dumping cable eight years ago. Really liked the programs offered. Like others have grew bored with them and may cancel. We also recent have gone from Firestick to Roku. 
We have Britbox and CBS access. If we watch regular tv it is channel 11 for us. Both CBS and Britbox together is cheaper than Netflix for us.


----------



## doat (Nov 17, 2019)

If you remember them and then post them here on a web site than those commercials have done their job.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2019)

doat said:


> If you remember them and then post them here on a web site than those commercials have done their job.


I don't think all they want you to do is remember them but use their products, too!


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 17, 2019)

we record everything we watch and fast-forward through the commercials. even if I set down to watch something I will hit record and come back half hour later.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 17, 2019)

I have yet to tire of this one


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 17, 2019)

I work in my basement shop all day and have the TV on to keep me company.  Usually, I set it for Turner classic movies or sometimes, FETV.  FETV is a channel that plays old shows exclusively: The Lone Ranger, Matlock, Perry Mason, etc.  (Della Street is HOT!)  Anyway, they know their audience. The commercials target the elderly exclusively:  burial plots, final expense insurance, open enrollment Medicare  supplemental insurance, CPAP machines, car accident injuries, cancer causing asbestos and Roundup exposure and lawyers asking you to call all 3s, 8s, etc.  The same commercials run 24 hours/day.  It's depressing and insulting to my intelligence.  Why do I continue to watch that channel you ask?  Della Street!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 17, 2019)

I HATE THE CHARMIN COMMERCIAL:

I'm not picking it up, you pick it up..   I'll pick it up... cause my hineys clean, its charmin clean.  Arrggghhh!!  lol.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 31, 2020)

*I hate when a commercial comes on and how long they are. Tonight a commercial came on and it made me cry. I had never seen it before. It was called pass it on. I know that if I ever see it again I will mute it. It was bad enough when the commercials would annoy me,but making me cry is worse.*


----------



## Old Dummy (Mar 31, 2020)

The latest radio commercial for Progressive is really annoying. Who is the woman -- Flo? -- who's been doing them (on TV too) for years now.

Used to be they were just neutral to me: Didn't love, didn't hate. But this new one I hate because she is supposed to be angry or something and her voice is really offensive to listen to. I guess she's supposed to be cute or something, but it ain't working for me.

It's the latest one that I MUST shut off or switch channels as soon as I hear it.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 31, 2020)

When I'm watching TV, the Mute button my remote gets plenty of exercise.  It seems that the frequency and duration of commercials have been increasing steadily lately, and there is more time devoted to commercials than the actual show, on some of the channels.  There is a growing list of products I will NOT consider buying as a result of these excessive commercials.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 31, 2020)

ALL insurance commercials.  Most of what we watch is shows that we have recorded, so we just fast forward through the commercials.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Who is the woman -- Flo? -- who's been doing them (on TV too) for years now.


A very rich woman...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2020)

Liberty insurance commercials are so freaking stupid. Emu partner is ridiculous. The gecko ones too.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 1, 2020)

Don M. said:


> When I'm watching TV, the Mute button my remote gets plenty of exercise.  It seems that the frequency and duration of commercials have been increasing steadily lately, and there is more time devoted to commercials than the actual show, on some of the channels.  There is a growing list of products I will NOT consider buying as a result of these excessive commercials.



Yup!

I'm amazed at the stupidity of these company's sales depts that don't realize this.

Also something I've thought about: The TV or radio stations that accept these ads have options, but they're even too stupid to figure it out. Something like this:

To a prospective advertiser: "We do not accept ads that offend people, and we have a pretty good handle on which ads those might be. We will also not repeat your ad more than twice per hour. Because of our policies, we have a happy listener/viewer base. We charge a bit more to run ads, but our base is expanding, drawing from those stations who will let anybody advertise anything they want. So if you advertise with us, you will reach a larger audience."

Something like this may happen, slowly, but I don't see it yet. It will take many years. (I just shut "Flo" off . . .  ok, back to typing). The obsession companies have had in the past 15 years or so to do everything they can to insulate themselves from their CUSTOMERS (i.e. trying to reach a human being on the phone) is slowly reversing. The endless, valid, and angry complaints are making a difference.

I've done numerous things in the past couple of years to fight this: Switched credit card companies twice (Discover has the best customer service); switched cell carrier (Consumer Cellular is light years ahead of all others as far as customer service).

I also threatened to get a lawyer involved (and I wasn't nice about it) regarding a company I simply COULD NOT get ahold of no matter what I tried. There was $4,000 involved so it was important. The threat was against an intermediary company so they got things fixed -- rather quickly.

Too bad most of us here will not live long enough to see this turn around, back to normalcy, to where it used to be. Back to when companies realized that it's not a good business plan to insulate themselves from people WHO ARE GIVING THEM MONEY. Lol, seems pretty simple.

I've been self-employed for 35 years and this all seems so simple, and will work with any business: Give people what they want, when they want it, to the best of your ability.

And of course they need to re-learn the timeless advice: "The customer is always right."

Oh well, it's something to rant about while isolated from humanity.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Liberty insurance commercials are so freaking stupid. Emu partner is ridiculous. The gecko ones too.


I love Limu Emu and Doug!  Actually look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2020)

I also like "the actor" doing the Liberty commercials who says "Liberty Biberty."  I'm actually laughing now as I type it!  Always laugh when I hear it, it's so dumb and stupid!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2020)

Also love the Allstate ads with Tina Fey with the Mayhem guy.  I find them both to be fantastic.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2020)

Ps--Like it when he's her dog even more!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Liberty Biberty


----------



## Judycat (Apr 1, 2020)

Only pay for what you need.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 1, 2020)

Just another reason to kill your TV.  Best decision I ever made.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 1, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Only pay for what you need.



I've never paid for TV and no plans to.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 1, 2020)

Commercials on top of paying for cable, etc. make me lose my mind - thus part of the reason I hate watching the boob tube.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 1, 2020)

Think they're not making good commercials like they used to.  When I was first married, in the late 60's, had a friend with a 4 or 5 yr old child that would come to visit me with a VCR tape.  When the kid started to act up, she'd put the tape in our machine and play it...it was a composite of funny commercials and the child would set and stare at the screen and laugh and laugh for like half an hour.  I ask her where she got it and she said she'd made it up to keep the kiddo amused.

Now those were the good old days...not much difference between a 4 yr old and a 40 yr old...lol.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 1, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Think they're not making good commercials like they used to.  When I was first married, in the late 60's, had a friend with a 4 or 5 yr old child that would come to visit me with a VCR tape.  When the kid started to act up, she'd put the tape in our machine and play it...it was a composite of funny commercials and the child would set and stare at the screen and laugh and laugh for like half an hour.  I ask her where she got it and she said she'd made it up to keep the kiddo amused.
> 
> Now those were the good old days...not much difference between a 4 yr old and a 40 yr old...lol.



If you had a VCR in the late '60s, you must have invented the first one. A guy I knew bought one when they were quite new (1980?) and he paid $2,000 for it. I bought a Zenith in 1984 and by then they were down to $500. I still have it, lol.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 1, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> If you had a VCR in the late '60s, you must have invented the first one. A guy I knew bought one when they were quite new (1980?) and he paid $2,000 for it. I bought a Zenith in 1984 and by then they were down to $500. I still have it, lol.


I remember my dad buying a VCR (or beta) for my sickly grandma years and years and years ago. It was huge, but oh so cool back in the day.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 1, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> If you had a VCR in the late '60s, you must have invented the first one. A guy I knew bought one when they were quite new (1980?) and he paid $2,000 for it. I bought a Zenith in 1984 and by then they were down to $500. I still have it, lol.


Forgot to mention our hubs were engineers.  These were Sonys:

http://www.thepeoplehistory.com/vcr.html


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 1, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Forgot to mention our hubs were engineers.  These were Sonys:
> 
> http://www.thepeoplehistory.com/vcr.html



"hubs were engineers." What does that mean?

That article was interesting, if dated. Says 2004/2016 at the very bottom.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 1, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I remember my dad buying a VCR (or beta) for my sickly grandma years and years and years ago. It was huge, but oh so cool back in the day.



You're not kidding they were cool!

I had a reel-to-reel audio recorder in the '60s at home and an 8-track in the first few cars I had, then cassettes, then the ability to tape TV shows put it at a whole other level. It was exciting for sure.

I made a whole library in the '80s of movies and TV shows, with all the commercials paused. I still have the box somewhere, not that it matters now.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't like those medical ads for pills and products. They start off showing people, who look like hell. Ya know, the ones you will be yelling "Clear" over. They pop a pill, or breath some oxygen, and they are  off playing golf, shopping, smiling, and laughing. I do like some of the insurance commercials the first time. But, when they're on 12 times in an hour, they kind of loose their freshness. And all Medicare supplement commercials makers should burn in hell.


----------



## jujube (Apr 2, 2020)

The Liberty Mutual commercials, hands down.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 2, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I don't like those medical ads for pills and products. They start off showing people, who look like hell. Ya know, the ones you will be yelling "Clear" over. They pop a pill, or breath some oxygen, and they are  off playing golf, shopping, smiling, and laughing. I do like some of the insurance commercials the first time. But, when they're on 12 times in an hour, they kind of loose their freshness. And all Medicare supplement commercials makers should burn in hell.



Agree with everything.


----------



## summerbreeze (Jan 29, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I watch tv all day--I know, I've got to do some other stuff one of these days but the energy is not there yet.
> 
> Anyhow, I see commercials all day and am so tired of most of the commercials.  The ones I'm especially sick of:
> 
> ...


We canceled cable for an antenna.We're saving $100.00 a month just so we 
can watch hours of medicare & car warranty commercials. I may dig out our old radio.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 29, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> "hubs were engineers." What does that mean?
> 
> That article was interesting, if dated. Says 2004/2016 at the very bottom.


That means that the husbands were engineers.

You will pick up on all the little phrases around here over time, and it won't seem like a foreign language anymore.   

Tony


----------



## rgp (Jan 29, 2021)

Nautilus said:


> I work in my basement shop all day and have the TV on to keep me company.  Usually, I set it for Turner classic movies or sometimes, FETV.  FETV is a channel that plays old shows exclusively: The Lone Ranger, Matlock, Perry Mason, etc.  (Della Street is HOT!)  Anyway, they know their audience. The commercials target the elderly exclusively:  burial plots, final expense insurance, open enrollment Medicare  supplemental insurance, CPAP machines, car accident injuries, cancer causing asbestos and Roundup exposure and lawyers asking you to call all 3s, 8s, etc.  The same commercials run 24 hours/day.  It's depressing and insulting to my intelligence.  Why do I continue to watch that channel you ask?  Della Street!





 You're right, Della was a cutie-beauty , without being sleazy , etc.


----------



## rgp (Jan 29, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I have yet to tire of this one




 Indeed, ......... this link was provided on a motorcycle N/G I follow sometime back. I admire the old-guys  , they're squeezing the most out of life that they can.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2021)

I hate watching all the commercials on tv now. Thinking about it though reminded me of when I was growing up. My older cousin had a car dealership and his wife did the commercial. I enjoyed that one because it was family. Also, a neighbor had a car dealership and he had a commercial also and I think his daughter is on one now. We watched them only because we knew them and besides that, we didn't have a way to fast forward but we could mute them.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 29, 2021)

I installed a "mute button" on our B&W TV in 1961.  Remotes had not yet been invented.  Eventually the industry caught on.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 29, 2021)

I have the TV on in background while i work from home .......... what i really am annoyed at anymore is the constant tease of there is better programs and everything if you will just pay the streaming fee.    
Although many seem low to start they will climb and since people are signing up for two or three or more they are often paying as much or more then they were for cable.  
Other issues i squirm at is all the drugs whose list of side effects are never ending...... 
and the fly by night banks and apps targeting people who are not willing to see the FREE FREE FREE will be paid be FEE FEE FEE.......


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

I think the commercials are chosen to suit the audience. If a programme is expected to attract older people, the ads are aimed at old folks...ditto with young programmes. The channels I watch seem to show commercials for pre-paid funerals, life insurance and disability aids. Not sure what that says about me!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 30, 2021)

There are a few ads that irritate me so much that I have to change the channel. One is that J g. Wentworth, CASH NOW ad. The My Pillow ads come in a close second. Then comes the ads for the credit score company with the guy on a cow. I guess all the good animals mascots have been taken. And while it's not a commercial, I hate  those PBS's begging for cash "breaks"., PBS has really got annoying down to a science.


----------



## Chet (Jan 30, 2021)

Watching Young Sheldon on CBS they will show 5 minutes of the program to hook you followed by 5 minutes of commercials and the promotion of upcoming shows when I want to see the current show. I can't watch it in real time any more so I record it and watch later and fast forward during commercials.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 30, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> There are a few ads that irritate me so much that I have to change the channel. One is that J g. Wentworth, CASH NOW ad. The My Pillow ads come in a close second. Then comes the ads for the credit score company with the guy on a cow. I guess all the good animals mascots have been taken. And while it's not a commercial, I hate  those PBS's begging for cash "breaks"., PBS has really got annoying down to a science.


i totally agree about both the purple cow and the JG wentworth ads........ the manipulation in recent years for credit score has made them almost worthless. 

while i realize often people may have a emergency and need cash .... many long term payments they target like insurance settlements etc are set up that way so people have steady income in future.  
These folks seem like the target of these to sell their future payments for probably half of what it is worth....


----------



## Old Dummy (Jan 30, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I have the TV on in background while i work from home .......... what i really am annoyed at anymore is the constant tease of there is better programs and everything if you will just pay the streaming fee.
> Although many seem low to start they will climb and since people are signing up for two or three or more they are often paying as much or more then they were for cable.
> Other issues i squirm at is all the drugs whose list of side effects are never ending......
> and the fly by night banks and apps targeting people who are not willing to see the FREE FREE FREE will be paid be FEE FEE FEE.......



I have never paid to watch TV, and no plans to start at age 70. I get around 20 FREE hi-def OTA channels plus FREE streaming. I have literally hundreds of FREE streamed movies, TV shows, documentaries, etc. at my fingertips.

For those unaware, here are some great FREE streaming channels:  

You Tube
Tubi
Filmrise
ROKU
Crackle
Xumo
Pluto

. . . and probably many more that I haven't bumped into. With many of these, if you create a FREE account you can save programs that you want to watch later, plus you can have movies pick up where you left them so you can continue without interruption the next day or whenever.

I have no idea why people pay to watch TV -- especially today.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 30, 2021)

I can't stand those CarShield commercials.  I wish it was game over for their commercials.


----------



## rgp (Jan 30, 2021)

All of'em.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 30, 2021)

Worse than commercials is with every news item pertaining to the virus we have to watch 6,7, 8 videos of injections per every 60 seconds.


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2021)

The download Dave banking for humans commercial.
Comes on way too much .


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 30, 2021)

The wonderful thing about the mute button is that we can shut them up.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2021)

*Joe Namath shilling for the Medicare supliment plans.   I just wish I would be around in 40 years or so to see Tom Brady reduced to that.*


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 4, 2021)

Marie, agree! To think I used to think Joe Namath was cute , haha.


----------



## Chet (Feb 4, 2021)

People standing there and just staring into the camera one after the other annoy me in commercials.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 4, 2021)

I watch everything with a buffer. I don't watch commercials. I just Fast forward through them.
I must add that I don't watch that much TV to begin with.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2021)

What cracks me up....especially when watching the evening news on the networks....ABC/NBC/CBS...is when I flip channels during a commercial, and find the same commercial being broadcasted on both channels, at the same time.  I've observed this on several occasions, and it makes me wonder just how "independent" these channels really are.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 5, 2021)

Don M. said:


> What cracks me up....especially when watching the evening news on the networks....ABC/NBC/CBS...is when I flip channels during a commercial, and find the same commercial being broadcasted on both channels, at the same time.  I've observed this on several occasions, and it makes me wonder just how "independent" these channels really are.


That's what is known as a "block".
The media buyers do that on purpose.
In Radio you may find that switching stations during a commercial you will find the same ad at the same time.
Certain products appeal to certain demographics. So for instance, if a product markets well to the demographics of the evening news they will buy a "block" for the ad, buying 2 or more networks at the same  time or the ad to run.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 5, 2021)

*"Hi, This is Joe Nemeth.........."* If one of the "benefits"  is strangling old football jocks, I'd take out a policy.


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 5, 2021)

any commercial where kids are allowed to be obnoxious... and adults just shrugs like... oh well!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2022)

Oops !


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 29, 2022)

I tried to get the news story -live of the floods in Kentucky. They expect a high death toll. So far, I watched 8 commercials and I still haven't got to the actual news story. Yeah, the need ads to pay to keep the lights on, but you need content to justify the ads. The business model is now ads with the promise of content. They are producing content as a carrot, but the main goal is to provide a setting for ads. Plus, you are bombarded by someone shoving their ads in your face. I don't think I gave them the right to hound me, by watching TV or radio, the net, etc.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 29, 2022)

I rarely watch TV, but I'm really tired of hearing "how Justin Beiber saved the Icelandic economy" on NPR radio ad. You'd think after 10 years they could come up with something new.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 29, 2022)

everyday there are more and new commercials that annoy me honestly ....... most having to do with untruths or partial truths and blatant  (**** conditions apply)      see details.............. that IF people look unravel everything said in commercials.

I remember when  commercials were monitored and taken off or adjusted for misleading statements or false ones...Does not seem like that happens anymore just anything goes


----------



## Macfan (Jul 29, 2022)

Yes. All Of Them . Don...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2022)

I finally found the commercial that drives me crazy.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 30, 2022)

2 ladies are eating Lindt Chocolate bars, all they say is 'Hm' stupid


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Are You Tired of Any TV Commercials?


Pretty much all of em...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

bingo said:


> so many...the round up one just played again for the umpteenth time....wish I had a buzzer to push for bad ads!


Seems the worse something is for humans and the environment,  the more it is advertised -  glyphosate, milk, jabs,  any medical commercial (millions of them)....


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> 2 ladies are eating Lindt Chocolate bars, all they say is 'Hm' stupid


mmm-mmm , yum,
even though it caused asthma attacks in my youth 
I still 'love' it .....    just have to limit it a lot....


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Don M. said:


> for the people that have to use drugs.


The commercials are all based on sales and profits, not needs nor health.  If people really did need the drugs,   no advertising at all is needed.  Since no one needs the drugs advertised,  they are advertised like everything else,  to hook the gullible, to sell, sell and sell more.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Keesha said:


> And I have to agree that this might even be more annoying than the actually commercials. Commercial volume. It’s late and your husbands gone to bed so you turn the tv down only to discover the commercials are 5 times as loud as the program so you literally have to dial the volume up & down all the way through it.


I remember fifty years ago people pointing this out,  and the stations admitting it then,  they up the volume so people will hear it when they leave the room ...
More recently,  less than ten, maybe twenty years, 
the congress challenged the television stations on the same subject,  to 'get them' to stop increasing the volume during commercials....
the response ? >>>
"we can't reduce the volume of commercials!!" 
"It's not done on purpose" or "we don't do that" >
it's "hardwired" in the way the programs are produced and we "can't control it" !!??


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 30, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> commercials are all based on sales and profits


Yep, that is what they are.  And the pay for much of the TV we watch.  Ads pay for this forum, it's how media works.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, that is what they are.  And the pay for much of the TV we watch.  Ads pay for this forum, it's how media works.


ouch.....   this post is subject to possibly disappearing.   Other forums did not tolerate it being known that they were for profit, for money, ... especially 'religious' forums....


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2022)

The AAA Auto Club commercial with the bad English  irritates me ....   the guy saying something  about being BROKEN down ....

bothers my ears ..


_I have a broken arm  ....  the relationship is broken  ...  But   the guy  in his car is BROKE  down.  ...   _


----------



## Right Now (Jul 30, 2022)

The Charmin ads with the bears drives me out of the room...."Itchy, scratchy bottom", and their saying "enjoy the go"

It's just not right, I tells ya!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 30, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Other forums did not tolerate it being known that they were for profit


I don't know that this one is, but they certainly have expenses that have to be paid somehow.

Even if this place makes a profit I don't care, so much the better for them!  They provide a service we all seem to want, not cost us anything directly.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 30, 2022)

I detest most of them,   especially those for 'EE' - the mobile network owned by BT.  Their ads. really stretch credulity to breaking point.  Their assertion that they're the best network doesn't hold here.  I can just about get a weak signal in the garden, and none indoors.

However, I do like this one.  It's for Freeview - a popular free TV screening service.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Had to take a trip to NM with my sister recently. Stayed overnight in a motel in TX. First time in years I've watched any TV. Discovered that I'm not missing anything.  Can not figure how anyone could stand such drivel. Think I'll stick to my old black and white movies from the 30's-40's.


Truth be told this is the true Golden Age of television.  There's never been so many outstanding series as now. Now, they may not match your sensibilities or morals but the acting, production values and writing have never been better. Shows like Better Call Saul, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, The Sopranos, The Wire, and on and on.


----------



## wnight1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I watch tv all day--I know, I've got to do some other stuff one of these days but the energy is not there yet.
> 
> Anyhow, I see commercials all day and am so tired of most of the commercials.  The ones I'm especially sick of:
> 
> ...





Don M. said:


> TV is becoming a wasteland with many shows/channels having almost as much commercial "time" as the actual show.  I take note of these companies that advertise so heavily....knowing that the money they are paying for these commercials is added to the cost of their products.
> 
> The prescription drug commercials are the worst....if our government ever gets serious about lowering the cost of drugs, stopping these stupid commercials would save billions for the people that have to use drugs.  The ONLY two nations that allow this propaganda to be broadcasted are the U.S. and New Zealand....virtually all other nations have banned these ads.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 17, 2022)

There's one currently airing for a gambling site. Shows a guy sitting on the toilet, toilet paper holder right there, making bets on his phone. Guess  there's no limit on crudeness anymore.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 17, 2022)

I don't know what it about her, but I can't stand that  female gynecologist and her anti-perspirant stuff. I have to change the channel.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Sep 17, 2022)

All of them!  So I record shows I want to see and burn through all commercials...


----------



## Don M. (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm getting tired of all these "Camp Lejeune" commercials and e-mails.  I'd bet that the vast majority of Any settlements will go to the lawyers, and just a pittance to the injured.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 17, 2022)

Judycat said:


> There's one currently airing for a gambling site. Shows a guy sitting on the toilet, toilet paper holder right there, making bets on his phone. Guess  there's no limit on crudeness anymore.


There is a upper limit to people's intelligence but there is no limit to their stupidity.

A "wise owl" once told me that if you hate TV, you gotta to figure out where the OFF button is on your remote and you got to learn how to use it.

Some many years ago, my late wife and I used to travel up and down to Texas to spend our winters.  We joined this travel club and stayed with American families.  It was a nice experience but what really surprised me what the number of TVs in American Homes.  They had one in each bedroom, of course in the living room, probably a small one hooked up to the bottom of the kitchen cabinet too.  It seems they were all "chained" to their TVs.  I was surprised they did not have one right in front of the bathroom so when you sat down to do your business, you could watch all those commercials.

While using the exercise room at the place we stayed, I recall that whenever anyone came in, they went automatically to the TV and put Fox News on.  They seemed to be programmed like robots.  No one put on CNN or any of the other channels; it was always FOX News.  I thought to myself, what a lack of variety!  What brain washing!  It's Fox News like it was the holy water in the Vatican.  FOX  News sure had everyone in their power!


----------

